# Aufrüsten möglich? Acer Predator



## kankra (19. August 2017)

*Aufrüsten möglich? Acer Predator*

Moin Moin  

Da ich gerne wieder auf Twitch streamen möchte und meinem noch nicht so alten Gaming pc vorab einen kleinen Leistungsschub verpassen will, wollte ich euch fragen, ob es sich noch lohnt bzw. ob es möglich wäre und wenn ja was. 

Mein Budget liegt bei ca 1000€ 

Der Pc macht zur Zeit bei spielen keine Probleme nur würde ich die Leistung auch auf längere Sicht gerne etwas erhöhen, denn man kann ja nie genug haben  

Hier mein Setup:  

Acer Predator G3-710 Gaming-PC

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7
Prozessornummer: 6700
Prozessorgeschwindigkeit: 3,4 Gigahertz
Leistungsbeschreibung: 8 MB Cache, Socket FCLGA1151
Prozessorkerne: 4
Anzahl installierter Festplatten: 2
Festplattenkapazität gesamt: 2256 GB
Festplattentyp: SSD
Festplattengröße: 256 GB
Festplattentyp Festplatte 2: HDD
Festplattengröße 2: 2000 GB
Festplattenschnittstelle Festplatte 2: SATA
Arbeitsspeichertyp: DDR4
Arbeitsspeichergröße: 16384 MB
Speicherlayout: 2x 8GB
Speichertaktfrequenz: 2,133 Gigahertz
Grafikkartenhersteller: NVIDIA Geforce
Grafikkartentyp: GTX980
Größe Grafikkartenspeicher: 4 GB
optisches Laufwerk: 16x DVD-SuperMulti Double Layer
Speicherkartenleser: Ja
Anzahl DVI-Anschlüsse: 1
Line-Out: Ja
Anzahl USB 2.0-Anschlüsse: 2
Anzahl USB 3.0-Anschlüsse: 6
Anzahl HDMI-Anschlüsse: 1
Anzahl VGA-Anschlüsse: 0
Anzahl Ethernet LAN (RJ-45) Anschlüsse: 1
Anzahl Firewire-Anschlüsse: 0
Anzahl PS/2 Anschlüsse: 0
DP-Anschluss: Ja
Serielle Anschlüsse: 0
Line-Eingang: Ja
Ethernet eingebaut: Ja
WLAN integriert: Ja
WiDi: Nein
weitere Verbindungsarten: Bluetooth
Betriebssystem / Software:
Betriebssystem: Microsoft® Windows® 10 Home (64Bit)
Maximale Leistung Netzteil: 500 W



Ich danke euch schon jetzt für euch Hilfe und freue mich auf eine Antwort  

Liebe grüße!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Warum möchtest du aufrüsten wenn der Pc keine Probleme macht?

Abgesehen davon wäre es hilfreich zu erfahren was genau für ein Netzteil verbaut ist (Bezeichnung, Hersteller).
Als Aufrüstmöglichleit sehe ich bisher nur die Grafikkarte. Diese könnte man durch eine gtx 1070 ersetzten um in wqhd spielen zu können. Und abhängig vom Alter und der Qualität des Netzteils sollte man dies vielleicht durch ein be Quiet straight Power 10-CM 500 watt ersetzten.


----------



## drstoecker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da jetzt kein Handlungsbedarf, wenn du unbedingt was neues brauchst wäre evtl. Ne gtx 1080/ti ne Möglichkeit. Vllt den RAM noch auf 32gb upgraden und evtl. Noch ein vernünftiges Netzteil wenn die Kohle unbedingt raus muss. Falls nicht warte bis du irgendwann nicht mehr glücklich bist und Upgrade dann erst.


----------



## kankra (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Hatte nur Angst, dass irgendwann nichts mehr geht oder es jetzt schon sein muss. Gerade weil ich nichts online gefunden habe welches mainboard drin ist und was für ein Netzteil... würde die 1080 ti sich denn lohnen? Und macht das mainboard denn 32gb mit?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Du musst den Rechner auf jeden Fall aufschrauben und kucken was drin ist. Das Mainboard könnte man zur Not noch mit CPU z auslesen. Die 1080 ti lohnt sich schon. Ist aber immer noch zu teuer. 2018 im Frühjahr kommen wahrscheinlich neue Karten von daher würde ich warten bis der Preis der 1080 ti fällt. Ist zwar eine sehr gute Karte um in 4k zu spielen aber für den Preis muss das jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Von dem was man bisher sieht über diese Predator Serie ist da eins der billigsten Mainboards drin. Das solltest du auch austauschen.

Gtx 1080 ti=750€
Mainboard =200€
Netzteil       =95-130€
Ram               =~320€

Der Ram könnte laufen. Aber auf gut Glück? Einfach mal das Gehäuse öffnen und nachschauen.


----------



## markus1612 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Also ich würde gar nicht über die Aufrüstung des Mainboards in dem Acer Case nachdenken, denn es ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein Sonderformat und der Einbau eines neuen Mainboard dementsprechend problematisch.
Zumal die Acer Gehäuse auch Schrott sind was Airflow angeht.

@Lichtbringer: Das Budget von 1000€ überschreitet dein Vorschlag aber bei weitem.
Was man mit einem 200€ Board bei einem 6700 non K will, mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

"vorab einen kleinen Leistungsschub verpassen"? Schau doch erstmal, ob du überhaupt einen Leistungsschub benötigst!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Es sollte auch nur ein Vorschlag werden. Nur Tatsache ist das man mit der gtx 1080 ti und 32 GB RAM schon bei über 1000€ wäre.


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

@kranka:
Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du denn, bzw. was leistet denn dein Monitor?
Wenn "nur" FullHD, halte ich eine jetzige Anschaffung einer >700 € teuren GTX 1080ti für dezent übertrieben.
Wenn Du nirgends bei deinen Anwendungen/Spiele eingeschränkt bist, würde ich mir das Geld sparen, 
deinen fast neuen Rechner locker noch 1-2 Jahre benutzen und in der Zwischenzeit das Geld für einen richtig schönen neuen Nachfolger zusammensparen.


----------



## kankra (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Ich nutze zur Zeit diesen Monitor und bin mit ihm der zufrieden 

ASUS WQHD Monitor, 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) »ROG SWIFT PG278Q

Ich denke so lange alles noch gut läuft sollte ich das Geld wirklich sparen und dann in 1-2 Jahren was ganz neues suchen und gleich Zukunftssicher... das stimmt das die Gehäuse nicht so der brüllet sind als nächstes will ich eine Wasserkühlung, da der pc doch beim Spielen recht laut wird


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Für mein Dafürhalten ist das ein schicker Monitor.
Ich nehme mal stark an, dass bei künftigen AAA-Spiele unter WQHD irgendwann deine GAKa ins Limit läuft.
Aber alleine im Frühjahr 2018 dürften mit dem CoffeeLake evtl. die Karten neu gemischt werden.
U. U. ist ja dann auch ein Intel-System für dich interessant.
Aber im Moment sehe ich dein System als noch so potent an, dass ein Rumgeschraube unnötig ist.
Für dein jetziges Acer-System haste bestimmt auch mehr als 1500 € liegen lassen.
In dieser Preisklasse ohne Monitor kann man dann wirklich tolle neue PCs zusammenbasteln.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Also ich würde gar nicht über die Aufrüstung des Mainboards in dem Acer Case nachdenken, denn es ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein Sonderformat und der Einbau eines neuen Mainboard dementsprechend problematisch..


 Sehr richtig.



markus1612 schrieb:


> Zumal die Acer Gehäuse auch Schrott sind was Airflow angeht.


Und meist hängt noch ein zusammengeschluderter Kabelknoten im Weg:
Acer Predator G3-710: Produkt- und Detailfotos - Bilder, Screenshots - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE.

Das Netzteil ist ein Liteon mit 433W auf den 12V Schienen und 80 Plus Bronze Zertifizierung.
Das könnte man wechseln, wird sich aber nicht lohnen.

Ohne Umrüstung hat es genug Leistung für Prozessor und Grafikkarte.


----------



## kankra (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*

Okey  ich denke ich nutze den pc noch so lange bis ich unbedingt wechseln muss und kaufe mir dann in 1-2 Jahren einen neuen vernünftigen gleich mit Wasserkühlung!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer Predator*

Wasserkühlung ist für einen leisen Rechner nicht nötig. Das ist heute eher Spielerei.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten möglich? Acer predator*



kankra schrieb:


> Hatte nur Angst, dass irgendwann nichts mehr geht oder es jetzt schon sein muss. Gerade weil ich nichts online gefunden habe welches mainboard drin ist und was für ein Netzteil... würde die 1080 ti sich denn lohnen? Und macht das mainboard denn 32gb mit?



Du hast ein Acer Rechner.
Also ist das ein Acer Mainboard drin -- vermutlich von MSI gefertigt.
Dann wirst du ein FSP Netzteil drin haben, natürlich irgendein billigen Gruppe Schinken.

Solange also alles läuft, lass es laufen.


----------

